# just recieved my aurora sh-40 sst-50 and im in love!



## 661randyg (Aug 27, 2010)

*Re: does anyone have the aurora sh-40 sst-50* 
nah nah nah nah nah nah. ive got my sh 40 sst. :nana:

this is such a great light i just had to say that. dont know where to start, its more of a thrower than the trustfire p7 f15 and several times brighter. just a hair lighter than it(weight). but stll has a very respectable flood around the large hotspot. on a wall about 10 ft away the hot spot is about 2ft and the flood is 4 ft top to bottom. while the spill (just for refrence) is about 13 ft. top to bottom. dont ask for beamshots, i dont have a camera. not a camera person. sorry.

5 amps on high yes i said 5amps, actually on a fresh charged 2400 ultrafire i saw 6 for a short time, dont think you will be running 2400 protected trustfires in it they shut off on high after a few seconds. and they only do about 4.5 amps. in my opinion a decent batt for the price but not like the brand name ultra fires. medium is 1 amp and low is 80ma amazeing amount of light for only 80ma, can see it on the wall 40 feet away.

ive been wanting to find a light i can use with a good amount of flood when im outside checking equiptment and writeing my readings(a little dot is useless to me) but i also like to light up the surrounding buildings(my playtime) and maybe hit a tagger or two. im pretty sure this light will do it. sometimes i bring out my homemade light with the 50 mm aspherical lens that throws a couple times further than the small 28 mm aspherical throwers. this aurora wont come close to to my 50mm but is should be good enough. my home test is this; i live at the end of a culdesac and i stand in the middle of the street and at the very end across the street a house faces me. so its about 15 houses down. and this light will light up the house, not bright but very good. ive ordered 2 reflectors that look like they might fit from kadiomain to experiment with. havent recieved yet. the reflector is a little deep moreso than the picture looks. the people asking about the sh-44, should throw even further as the pictures look like the reflector is more deeper than this one.

you wont be running this one on high for more than 10 minutes as it gets hot. but what would you expect running 5 amps. on a single batt frame light.

if you want something powerfull with throw and flood for outside and small and light enough to carry in a holster, stop messing around with all the cheaper lights and get this one. you will be happy.



also for questions which never seem to stop about the furtherest throwing light wf 600 or 500 or recoil light or etc etc etc. if you want a long thrower light that throws at least twice as far as all these lights just make a aspheric lens light with the 48 to 50 mm lens cant remember exactly and mount it in a mag or buy a cheap light like the 500 series (i think thats what they call these) that have a 50 mm head on it. change the led to what you want, i have even had good luck with the xpg-r5 in it. you can have the best of both worlds with it by screwing the head back and forth from flood to spot. to me its the perfect light except one thing, 50 some mm head is just a little to big to carry on your side. 

. you will be lighting up things several blocks away for less than 50 bucks, the lens was only 4 or 5 $ and theres enough info in these forms to make it 10 different ways. then when you show your friends you can actuallly say you made and designed it. a good feeling

cant think of anything else, oh the light is very white. look at the guys picture below the light on dx. when you see the photo that hits the small tree and lights up the back trees by the houses. those trees could be 4 to 500 feet away. thats how good this light is at distance.

i thought of my new slogan when i figure out how to do it. 
L. E. D. LOVELY ENERGY DISPERSANT!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:

now you gota ask yourself, do i feel lucky? well do ya, punk? (clint eastwood) just kidding, order this one and you will feel like you have a 44magnum with remington jacketed hollow points in it. a mighty powerfull feeling for such a small light. take care and continue to love the light, especially the real light JESUS the light of men. GOD bless you all.


----------



## mcnair55 (Aug 27, 2010)

Why start another post when you have one running on the product?


----------



## 661randyg (Aug 27, 2010)

because i did not know how to do it.


----------



## qazx (Sep 6, 2010)

seen some good comment about this light.
is it regulated and what kind ofruntime are you getting on high?
im guessing its pretty low, 40 minutes maybe.


----------



## randomlugia (Sep 7, 2010)

What current is the Trustfire P7 pulling?


----------



## 661randyg (Sep 8, 2010)

hi, randomlugia, on my best batterys. it pulls a little under 3 amps. this is the best powerfull floodlight i have. would be one of my favorites if it had a medium. only high and low. randy


----------



## moviles (Sep 8, 2010)

good reflector .... but 57$? why you have buy this and not the SKU 36354 at 46$?

pictures of the dropin? it have screws? it have luminus star (ssr-50) or cree star?


----------



## 661randyg (Sep 8, 2010)

hi moviles, it looks good to me except the part on comments where on high it last 80 min. and the part in description where it draws only 1800mah. mines drawing 5 amps on high. for a massive beam. you have to ask yourself is this the first semi powerfull light this person has bought. if it is surely it will look powerful to him. you can allways go down to medium, but you cant go from high to higher. randy.

p.s. i remember when the first powerfull led lights came out 4 or 5 years ago, and the luxieons looked to me and all my friends that this is the brightest flashlight for a hand held flashlight. now its like garbage to have that little brightness for the extreme power draw it was takeing. as i tell my friends, these things just keep getting better and better! enjoy whatever you have while you have it and try not to forget the old days when you were useing aa nicads that were only 600mah and would go dead in a month if not recharged. :twothumbs


----------



## 661randyg (Sep 9, 2010)

hi all, as you can see with the aurora sh 40 it claims that its rated at 2500ma, so you cant trust this as mine puts out over 5 amps. my guess is its electronicly controled on all modes except high. my guess is on high its bypassing them and running straight off battery. which is ok 5amps at 4 volts is 20 watts of power. hard on the electronics and just adds more heat to light. i would educationaly guess the heat sink is solid flat copper as are my ssc-p7s 

one thing most people dont realize, myself included is the led pill gets a lot hotter than the metal driver it sits on that after a couple of seconds on, will burn your fingers if being held by them. take your lens off, turn your light on high and touch the led with your finger gets hot quick. \

now getting to the point is the led pill is soldered to the driver mount. soldering it on is a couple hundered degrees f im guessing. only after i resoldered a xpg-r5 led back on the board that it fell off of and a xre cree that i soldered twice, i realized these things are a lot more tougher than we think. they can take a lot of heat

the lens is aluminum and finished perfectly. very pretty. go back to the begining of this review i describe how perfect the spot and flood it on the wall about 10 ft away. take care lovers of light. randy.


im still waiting for the chinese to come out with a 40mm spot to flood light aspheric thrower. i looked at the wolf eyes hunter. it seems a little expensive reviews werent that great so id probally have to take it apart and soup it up a little. something i dont like doing to a new expensive (to me) light. im still waiting for dx s 43mm lens to do some more experiments.


----------



## qwertyydude (Sep 9, 2010)

The heat sinks on DX lights are never copper usually brass or sometimes aluminum. There's a big difference between brass and copper thermal conductivities. Better to use aluminum than brass.


----------



## qazx (Sep 9, 2010)

run-time, run-time, ....whats the runtime dude?


----------



## 661randyg (Sep 9, 2010)

something drawing 5 amps on a 2400mah battery will be less than 40 min. its called horsepower!


----------



## LEDninja (Sep 10, 2010)

5A is too high for Li-ons. That is why the protected batteries cut out (before they go ). Use unprotected batteries at your own risk!
Time to get some AW IMRs.


----------



## Tally-ho (Sep 10, 2010)

5A is too high for an aurora, the switch should have melted in a few minutes. This one is probably defective, i mean something probably happened accidentally to improve its quality. :devil:

Beamshots comparison please !


----------



## moviles (Sep 10, 2010)

and the dropin pictures?


----------



## randomlugia (Sep 10, 2010)

661randyg said:


> something drawing 5 amps on a 2400mah battery will be less than 40 min. its called horsepower!



With a flat runtime, it would be closer to 30 min. But since this is a budget light, I'm assuming that it isn't regulated perfectly, and it could probably go on for over a hour even if it's not as bright at that point.


----------



## 661randyg (Sep 11, 2010)

5A is too high for an aurora, the switch should have melted in a few minutes. This one is probably defective, i mean something probably happened accidentally to improve its quality. :devil:

yep, i have thought about that often. that goes to show you that the quality it going up, at least on these more powerful lights. on the old regular clikies i would fry them at 1.5 amps.

i know most of you like nothing but regulated flashlights, but there are advantages to unreg. if it starts out on 5a and ends at 2 or 3a your runtime will be higher and 2 to 3 amps is still more light than on medium at 1 amp. if you had 5a regulated on a 2400mah batt. it would be close to half the runtime, compared to dropping little by little. but to each his or her own. also you cant beat reliability from the good ole resistors. they will last a lot longer in high heat loads, and high impact compared to the little electronic boards. but we all love the improvements from electronics. take care, randy.


----------



## 661randyg (Sep 12, 2010)

to answer a earlier question,,,,, today i was playing with it and unscrewed the led base unit from under the lens, its brass and the led is on a 20mm driver board, as i said before the construction it perfect, none of my other lights have such perfect threads where the end cap screws on. i have some small areas of aluminium showing from hitting things with it on my belt but wear and tear stuff doesnt bother me i care more about function and reliability than just looks. randy and yes it does start out at 5amps on a strong battery. and useing it on one of my roofs thats 300 ft long on high i can see the side edgeing. not bright but i can see it desently, so it throws at least 300 ft.


----------



## ama230 (Sep 13, 2010)

661randyg said:


> something drawing 5 amps on a 2400mah battery will be less than 40 min. its called horsepower!



I think the term is torque you are looking for.... : )


----------



## 661randyg (Sep 14, 2010)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *661randyg* 

 
_something drawing 5 amps on a 2400mah battery will be less than 40 min. its called horsepower!_

I think the term is torque you are looking for.... : ) 
__________________



to answer your statement, torque is the twisting effect on a shaft. hp. is a measurement of power. it was just a jokeing statement of how much draw this light is really makeing since others complain that theirs isnt drawing enough. so really it should be said- its called watts.


----------



## LITE-BRITE (Oct 6, 2010)

Awesome, I can't wait to get mine! I order the sh-40 and sh-44. I'll let you all know which one I like better.


----------



## fvdk (Oct 6, 2010)

The one I ordered has the status packaging so it will probably be another two weeks before it arrives.

I hope I will have better luck with it than the WF-600 I received yesterday. It worked fine on an 18650 cell but the emitter burned out immediately when I used two RCR123's although it is supposed to work with them as well.

Still waiting for DX to reply to my RMA request.

Frans


----------



## 661randyg (Oct 6, 2010)

fvdk, i feel your pain, last night i recieved the new little ultrafire sst-50 turned it on and 10 seconds later nothing, i looked inside the the led fell off. time to do the send back thing. just glad this hardly happens. 

i also ordered the aurora sh 44 last week, still waiting. may take a while, but i will wait because from the quality of my first one it should be good. dont listen when they say its not 5 amps or my driver is bad. it still works great. and so far its my most used light. randy


----------



## Golfer2000 (Oct 6, 2010)

moviles said:


> and the dropin pictures?


 :twothumbs


----------

